# Tortoise ate chives



## mini_max (May 27, 2015)

I somehow thought I read that these were ok, but must have gotten mixed up. He had a small plant in his enclosure and definitely ate it. This was about 3-4 weeks ago. Coincides with the start of him being less active for sure. Healthy appearance otherwise. Oh god. Will he be alright. What does the toxicity do exactly?


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2015)

Chives are just green onions. Not harmful.


----------



## mini_max (May 27, 2015)

Phew!!!!  I was on tortoise table and the are labelling as toxic.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 28, 2015)

mini_max said:


> Phew!!!! I was on tortoise table and the are labelling as toxic.


I had the same problem with something like this, wild carrot I had it with people said one thing and the tortoise table says another!


----------



## Lyn W (May 28, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I had the same problem with something like this, wild carrot I had it with people said one thing and the tortoise table says another!


Yes I think Yvonne said they can be over cautious with some things so I suppose they are only a guide but I do tend to err on the side of caution anyway.


----------

